# Convicted Sex Offender and Suspected Rapist Ethan Ralph Accuses Dying Elderly School Teacher and Philanthropist Jim Metokur of Rape.



## MeltyTW (Apr 21, 2022)

Ladies and Guntleman Ethan Oliver Ralph has accused Jim of rape for the grievous crime of actually managing to pleasure his wife instead of having her lie on a limp little worm.
Video has nsfw audio:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Ralph thinks that a woman screaming in pleasure and yelling "stop" because she's being pleased too much isn't common and must in fact mean rape even though she never mentioned it and seemed fairly happy and married the guy! The same naivete of virgins like Chris thinking an orgasmic scream means bloody murder or painful assault. So Dumbass Piggy has done three things here:

1. smeared someone of rape on flimsy grounds

2. by saying it was uncomfortable to listen to then admits he will suck up to people he thinks are rapists for years

3. shown he doesnt understand a healthy couple's sex life or ever heard a woman actually enjoy sex


----------



## Mossad Facade (Apr 21, 2022)

*WHEN WILL YOU DIE MEDICARE?!!?!?*


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 21, 2022)

Sounds like women only made that sounds around him when he's allegedly raping potato girls.


----------



## Sneed Weed (Apr 21, 2022)

Peak irony Ralph is guilty of all the stuff he accuses everyone else of


----------



## Watamelon (Apr 21, 2022)

What Ronnie did to you was rape, Ethan.

Did you also yell "stop"?


----------



## Edilg (Apr 21, 2022)

Projection is the Ralphamale way!


----------



## TyrasGuard (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm amazed Metokur was able to keep up with the conversation while being out in the streets raping women


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 21, 2022)

A well-deserved thread. 
Ethan Ralph has no clue how to pleasure a woman, nor does he care to. 
He expects females to do all the work while he lays there like a waterbed and films himself thumbing their buttholes. 
He thinks all he has to do is utter the magic words ‘cum on my cock’ and it happens. 
He can’t deny this because he released the proof himself. 
And also apparently the thought of Ralph beating Rand to death should make Rand’s fat whore of a wife somehow become ‘dripping’. 
I conclude that Ralph’s disordered sexual beliefs directly led to his convicted sex offender status as a revenge pornographer, and his now well-documented history of grooming vulnerable & mentally disturbed underage girls online. 
Every single accusation Ralph flings at someone is 100% projection.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

With his Ralphamember that tiny, how could he feasibly rape anyone?


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 21, 2022)

Bold coming from Ralph who raped and killed a woman behind an Arby's in 1990.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 21, 2022)

>Sounds like she's crying

Errm, Gunt?
I got something to tell you buddy, in fact no, you'll find out for yourself... then again lol, no you won't.


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Apr 21, 2022)

At the rate Ralph is going, he might try to prove the haters wrong by filming a sex tape with Meigh.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

Salvatore Leone said:


> At the rate Ralph is going, he might try to prove the haters wrong by filming a sex tape with Meigh.


Nah, he is too much of a coward punk pussy bitchass to do that, and we all know his Ralphamember is as small as the needle used for the creation of Nick Fuentes (in-vitro fertilisation).
He will not attempt to prove us wrong because he is a fat cowardly pussy.

"Rapes a woman against her will"?
What, opposed to raping a woman with her consent? 
How drunk &/or illiterate is this piggy?


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 21, 2022)

Salvatore Leone said:


> At the rate Ralph is going, he might try to prove the haters wrong by filming a sex tape with Meigh.


Ralph doesn't have the balls to own us aaylaawgs by posting horse porn.

Dear god what am I saying.

You have the balls Ralph, we believe you, please, thats something you don't have to prove.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 21, 2022)

Salvatore Leone said:


> At the rate Ralph is going, he might try to prove the haters wrong by filming a sex tape with Meigh.



If he's reading this right now, he's gonna film it to own us

I'm blaming you when the pig horse sex tape releases


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 21, 2022)

For all we know, Digibro’s still hitting it on the side, and May’s simply LARPing as a trad-cath baby mama. I mean, you don’t *really* know, do you Ralph?


----------



## Chode (Apr 21, 2022)

Salvatore Leone said:


> At the rate Ralph is going, he might try to prove the haters wrong by filming a sex tape with Meigh.


What god awful porn moans will Meigh make to own the a-logs?


----------



## Obscura539 (Apr 21, 2022)

Edit: I’ve somehow double posted and on mobile. I’m not sure how to delete this post.


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Apr 21, 2022)

Chode said:


> What god awful porn moans will Meigh make to own the a-logs?


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 21, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Can you imagine the cataclysmic rage that would happen if he found out he was cucked by both Nora and Meigh?  We could harness that power for generations



Better yet, what if all the women in his life were cucking him


----------



## HotdogWater (Apr 21, 2022)

Thank God the convicted revenge pornographer and certified shit-huffer is here to grandstand about sexual behavior and make accusations, while also having an active rape accusation against him no less


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 21, 2022)

I don't think Ralph understands what Rape is. No wonder he thinks he didn't sexually assault Alice.


----------



## MoeChotto (Apr 21, 2022)

Chode said:


> What god awful porn moans will Meigh make to own the a-logs?


Obviously she will just make sounds from whatever loli hentai she's into right now


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 21, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> Better yet, what if all the women in his life were cucking him


I think thats a given.
Women have needs and Ralph is, well... lol.


----------



## Tackleberry (Apr 21, 2022)

I think I see his confusion. He’s never heard a woman playfully say “stop it” during foreplay,  as such, he has no idea what it’s like to experience that level of erotic playfulness. When the girls Ralph are around say “stop it”, they are usually reaching for mace.


----------



## RangerBoo (Apr 21, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> I don't think Ralph understands what Rape is. No wonder he thinks he didn't sexually assault Alice.


Ralph: "It is only rape if she tells you to stop. If she is passed out drunk and you want to stick your dick in her without her consent then she is fair game."

Wet brain logic right there.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 21, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> I think thats a given.
> Women have needs and Ralph is, well... lol.


If you've only heard "STOP, STOP OHHHH STOP" during sex and it was actually a call to stop its fairly clear you don't have nor do you deserve sexual exclusivity.

Edit Ethan edging out his dad by 1/3rd of an inch at the true Ralpha Rapist!


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 21, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> For all we know, Digibro’s still hitting it on the side, and May’s simply LARPing as a trad-cath baby mama. I mean, you don’t *really* know, do you Ralph?


Ralph!  Do not think about this, or worry that Friday night is actually a setup intervention!  You are not having paranoid meth-induced delusions everything is ok I repeat you are fine keep doing what you’re doing And for gods sake don’t stop monitoring your enemies list have you checked the comment section on MATI For the past 3 years lately maybe May snuck a comment in there somewhere maybe when she left with the baby to go buy you champagne last night better snort some more meth looks like another king night grinding away at the computer FREEBIRD


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Edit Ethan edging out his dad by 1/3rd of an inch at the true Ralpha Rapist!


The son has defeated the father!


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Apr 21, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is fat and I would not have consensual sex with him.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 21, 2022)

I wonder who the real rapists are?



The answer is Ralph.
Ralph is the real rapist.


----------



## joebobmurphy (Apr 21, 2022)

This after he made that speech about how you should basically force yourself on women "because that's what you like, you dirty slut," which  some of us, including Null, speculate was his way of bragging about assaulting Alice. Since he didn't name names, there is little doubt he knows what he did was rape. The sheer audacity of this man makes me pray for him to get another beat down; one so horrific it makes his eyeballs straight again. Fuck you Ralph, you rapist. I know you're reading this. Your tits have beerguts, doughboy.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 21, 2022)

Grasping at straws with his little pig hooves.

I'm fixin' tah pruhject, MEDICARE!


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 21, 2022)

Jim fingers his woman on livestream (only audio) is shared so you can at least not be able to prove it, Ralph releases sex tape online where it gets featured on various porn sites. Yeah Jim is the bad guy here even though you can tell Jade was clearly into it both are gross but one is worse then the other.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Apr 21, 2022)

He is giving himself the ben Shapiro treatment. 

Two kids and still can't make a woman cum.


----------



## HotdogWater (Apr 21, 2022)

Chris-chan Soldier said:


> Ethan Ralph is fat and I would not have consensual sex with him.


The last thing a blacked out Alice thinks


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

NoodleFucker3000 said:


> He is giving himself the ben Shapiro treatment.
> 
> Two kids and still can't make a woman cum.


Ben Shapiro is taller than Ethan Ralph.


----------



## wilji1090 (Apr 21, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ben Shapiro is taller than Ethan Ralph.


Yeah but Shapiro admitted publicly he couldn't make a woman cum


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 21, 2022)

BTW guys, speaking of Meigh and Nora cucking him



			https://twitter.com/FaithVickers01/status/1517248632818266112
		






Not gonna say that Andy was sleeping with underage women, but what if she did the nora thing while with ralph


----------



## Braphamut (Apr 21, 2022)

Be it Jessie or Jim, Ralph is terrified of finger blasting.  Must've been a Ronnie artifact.

Remember ya'll, Ethan wants you to believe he is some rebel outlaw while claiming anything rougher than a firm handshake is rape.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 21, 2022)

wilji1090 said:


> Yeah but Shapiro admitted publicly he couldn't make a woman cum


So did Ralph apparently.


----------



## Bill Nyehilism (Apr 21, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> With his Ralphamember that tiny, how could he feasibly rape anyone?


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 21, 2022)

the one guy we don't even have an HD picture of is being accused of rape.
ralph, when alice accused you of raping her, everybody immediately believed it, not much of a shred of doubt in their mind.


----------



## JustStopDude (Apr 21, 2022)

Silence is compliance there Ralphie?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm not sure how Ralph has manged to set things up so that he has a minigun firing an unlimited amount of rounds into his foot, but by god will I not ask him to stop.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 21, 2022)

wilji1090 said:


> Yeah but Shapiro admitted publicly he couldn't make a woman cum


I thought he only implied that his wife doesn't deliberately pee on herself like the black woman the music industry props up


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 21, 2022)

I noticed one thing - he is laser focused on one part of audio, her moaning and saying stop. Every single time it's moaning and stop. I think it was once more moaning. I think he is jealous of "greasy Korean whore".


----------



## WeWuzHeretics (Apr 21, 2022)

If I imagine for a moment that Ralph has remotely any level of forethought, I would say this accusation has a secondary intention, get Jade to respond to this in some fashion so it makes him going after her less egregious because now he's just ragging on someone who injected themselves into the situation and not him just going after someone's wife who has literally never said a word about his antics.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm not gonna pretend to be a Lothario, but giggling and playfully saying 'stop' isn't a big deal.
Yelling "FUCK OFF DAMMIT I'LL CUT YOUR DICK OFF" is though, remember that kids.


----------



## Dean Pentel (Apr 21, 2022)

Jim wasn't having sex, Ralph. That woman was merely telling him to go the fuck away because his godawful voice is physically painful to her ears. The pain may be similar to rape, but it isn't actually sexual assault.

A shame Jim doesn't actually have cancer and isn't truly dying from it, as he completely deserves.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Apr 21, 2022)

We are approaching a converge of internet autism that might top Ralph's sex tape and possibly even come close to the Chris Chan arrest.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

I have asked for this to be featured, let's see if the master janny approves.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 21, 2022)

Jesus christ, Ralph's a stupid bitch and will continue to start fights at least a few times a month until he's either dead or in jail, which could take as long as a couple years. Just give the guy an "Ethan Ralph fights with the internet" thread and have done with.
The fucker probably jerks off when he checks the site and sees 4/5 of the threads in the new content section are about him, correctly realizing that KF is starting to become an Ethan Ralph fan site. It's like all the IP2 people who can barely conceal their worship of antisocial wigger behavior, the same ones who immediately wanted to buy Ralph's man purse for hundreds of dollars after it was stolen (you know, to "own" him), have just decided to move over to Ethan Ralph all day, every day instead.

No matter how much you wish you were Ralph or the scum from IP2 you won't ever be able to live out your fantasy of being internet famous and living like drunk, drugged out frat bro degenerates who get to impregnate and abandon 19 year olds with daddy issues. Give it up, you're all in your 30s, it isn't natural.

Besides, who gives a fuck that Ralph called Jim a rapist? Of course he did, Ralph calls everyone rapists and pedophiles, because he's a retard who can't come up with any other insults and he projects a lot. Make a new thread when he _doesn't_ call someone he's arguing with online some kind of sexual deviant.

And @MeltyTW/@Bryan Dunn (same thing) it's ok, we all know who Ralph and Metokur are, you don't have to tell everyone in the title. Take your antipsychotics.


----------



## Laura Loomer (Apr 21, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Jesus christ, Ralph's a stupid bitch and will continue to start fights at least a few times a month until he's either dead or in jail, which could take as long as a couple years. Just give the guy an "Ethan Ralph fights with the internet" thread and have done with.
> The fucker probably jerks off when he checks the site and sees 4/5 of the threads in the new content section are about him, correctly realizing that KF is starting to become an Ethan Ralph fan site. It's like all the IP2 people who can barely conceal their worship of antisocial wigger behavior, the same ones who immediately wanted to buy Ralph's man purse for hundreds of dollars after it was stolen (you know, to "own" him), have just decided to move over to Ethan Ralph all day, every day instead.
> 
> No matter how much you wish you were Ralph or the scum from IP2 you won't ever be able to live out your fantasy of being internet famous and living like drunk, drugged out frat bro degenerates who get to impregnate and abandon 19 year olds with daddy issues. Give it up, you're all in your 30s, it isn't natural.
> ...


You're here as well...


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Apr 21, 2022)

Everyone is acting shocked, but reminder Ralph did the same thing to Null last year. He took an out of context clip from a 2018 Mad at the Internet where Null made a joke about Chris Chan fucking his mother, and proceeded to spread it around claiming that Null knew the entire time about Chris Chan's crimes.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 21, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> And @MeltyTW/@Bryan Dunn (same thing) it's ok, we all know who Ralph and Metokur are, you don't have to tell everyone in the title. Take your antipsychotics.


I'm actually Ivyclover you need to brush up on the lore.


LordofCringe7206 said:


> Everyone is acting shocked, but reminder Ralph did the same thing to Null last year. He took an out of context clip from a 2018 Mad at the Internet where Null made a joke about Chris Chan fucking his mother, and proceeded to spread it around claiming that Null knew the entire time about Chris Chan's crimes.


the part i was shocked at is he actually presented an orgasm as proof of rape. its like the same tier as little timmy thinking daddy "hurt" mommy because he heard intense non stop screaming lol. the chris thing i think actually could have worked as decent smear fodder (dont know anything about it but its just one of those things thatll look scummy outright no matter the actual context until its explained) if it wasnt handled by ethan ralph


Uberpenguin said:


> The fucker probably jerks off when he checks the site and sees 4/5 of the threads in the new content section are about him,


good for him


Uberpenguin said:


> correctly realizing that KF is starting to become an Ethan Ralph fan site. It's like all the IP2 people who can barely conceal their worship of antisocial wigger behavior,


>ethan ralph is a beta with a small penis who doesnt even know what a woman cumming sounds like lmfao!
<youre basically venerating ethan ralph smh
i have no idea what youre on about.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 22, 2022)

Jim raped Ralph.


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Apr 22, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> No matter how much you wish you were Ralph or the scum from IP2 you won't ever be able to live out your fantasy of being internet famous and living like drunk, drugged out frat bro degenerates who get to impregnate and abandon 19 year olds with daddy issues. Give it up, you're all in your 30s, it isn't natural.



you sound really mad for some reason. not reading all that shit btw


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 22, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> Jim raped Ralph.


Won't be the first time he was raped by his daddy and certainly not the last.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 22, 2022)

I actually cannot believe Ralph did this.   This kind of shit is why I read this forum.     It’s just hysterical, Ralph  of all people actually tries to put on the cancel culture hat and #metoo Jim…about this fucking video?

You know, this is where I could spend a bunch of time listing off the hypocrisy in nearly every second of what Ralph says, and how he’s done or said the exact same thing except infinitely worse….but who cares. We all know this is just *Gunt’s Law *in action.

This made me laugh at how ridiculous it is after a long day’s work.    Thanks Ralph, you fucking retarded spectacle.


----------



## Sneed Weed (Apr 22, 2022)

TyrasGuard said:


> I'm amazed Metokur was able to keep up with the conversation while being out in the streets raping women


Jim's dick is always out incase he finds an Asian out in the streets


----------



## purpleflurp (Apr 22, 2022)

Chode said:


> What god awful porn moans will Meigh make to own the a-logs?


_*"Yon hyaku nijuu moyase, Onichaaaaan~" Intensifies*_


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> This made me laugh at how ridiculous it is after a long day’s work. Thanks Ralph, you fucking retarded spectacle.


You never know what will happen on killstream, baby!


----------



## Sneed Weed (Apr 22, 2022)

Ralph gettin ready to fixin to holler


----------



## Neil (Apr 22, 2022)

This is so fucking funny. Ralph never progressed past childhood if he still thinks those sounds are "daddy hurting mommy" or them wrestling. Then again, professionals do say that CSA victims are typically stuck at the age they were abused at...

Change the poll to ask "Who is more likely to have pleasured a woman in their life" with the poll options of "Sargon" and "Ralph". Anyone voting Ralph gets a free trip to his wet t-shirt contest and a chance to re-examine their life.


LordofCringe7206 said:


> Everyone is acting shocked, but reminder Ralph did the same thing to Null last year. He took an out of context clip from a 2018 Mad at the Internet where Null made a joke about Chris Chan fucking his mother, and proceeded to spread it around claiming that Null knew the entire time about Chris Chan's crimes.


Ralph seems to really believe that his detractors "make things up" about him (rather than documenting the stupid shit he does with pride and uses Xannyberries to forget later), so he thinks doing shit like this is an epic own, "giving the haters a taste of their own medicine". When in reality it's pure projection covered by flimsy lies that gets disproven immediately.


Disheveled Human said:


> I don't think Ralph understands what Rape is. No wonder he thinks he didn't sexually assault Alice.


Ralph doesn't understand what enjoyable sex is.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Apr 22, 2022)

Sneed Weed said:


> Jim's dick is always out incase he finds an Asian out in the streets


Asian street meat is the best.

Jim is awesome.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 22, 2022)

TV's Adam West said:


> Bold coming from Ralph who raped and killed a woman behind an Arby's in 1990.


"It's an old meme, sir, but it checks out"


----------



## Cup Noodle (Apr 22, 2022)

Why do we need a wet t-shirt contest when we already know what Ralph's boobs look like



Edit:  It's a default win for him anyways.  He will take home the trophy he bought because he has the most tits.


----------



## Cantonese Cabbage Farmer (Apr 22, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> For all we know, Digibro’s still hitting it on the side, and May’s simply LARPing as a trad-cath baby mama. I mean, you don’t *really* know, do you Ralph?


Ralph, did you ever do a paternity test for your daughter?
Is she even yours?


----------



## Broken PigPigPig (Apr 22, 2022)

What is wrong with Meigh? Ralph is easy: hard drugs, liquor, brain damage, daddy issues. But not Meigh, no, she got cucked by who knows how many Egirls and was fine by it, wanted to have a satanic threesome with Faith and go to church the next day, she made Digibro troon out, she is a self admitted pedo loli enjoyer, what the fuck is going on here? She had a father figure so I don't think that is the correct angle here. Was she molested at a young age? Is it the endless consumption of loli hentai from a young age? Is she just fucking braindead? WHAT COMPELS A WOMAN TO BEHAVE LIKE THIS?
I just cant do it! I cant take this shit no more man.​


----------



## Piethon (Apr 22, 2022)

Was he trying to threaten Jim with this clip? He said something like maybe it will be shown, maybe it won't, hopefully it doesn't have to devolve into that. I don't remember the exact phrasing. Pathetic. He's exposed himself again as the impotent sad thing he is.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 22, 2022)

Seems odd that there's been multiple times that the finger blasting incident was joked about, even on Ralph's show, and yet only now its a problem.

Such incredibly womanly behavior Ralph.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 22, 2022)

Tobias said:


> Seems odd that there's been multiple times that the finger blasting incident was joked about, even on Ralph's show, and yet only now its a problem.
> 
> Such incredibly womanly behavior Ralph.


It's because ralph by his own admission loves rape, he just loves it.


Piethon said:


> Was he trying to threaten Jim with this clip? He said something like maybe it will be shown, maybe it won't, hopefully it doesn't have to devolve into that. I don't remember the exact phrasing. Pathetic. He's exposed himself again as the impotent sad thing he is.


It really is funny how pathetic this was, whats funny is he doesn't even realize how weak sauce it is, he doesn't realize that he misinterpreted because he's too beta to make a woman cum. It's like watching the fat retarded kid with a shit eating grin because they think some kind of handshake is sex and they cracked the secret, not realizing how embarrassed they're going to be lol


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 22, 2022)

Few points:

Has Jim ever peddled the _*fake totally not real*_ rape allegations, I have not seen him back those up at all.

Ralph is sat there saying this is rape, but Jade went on to marry Jim. Yeah, okay, you could say this was inappropriate and weird - it was - but they have gone on to have what is presumed to be a strong relationship. Given she stuck by him through ill health. Point being, Jade obviously does not agree with Ralph on this one. So at this point Ralph is the only accuser, based on audio from years ago, at an event he wasn't even at.

This is embarrassingly stupid and beyond low, to the point even some Gunt Guard must be sat their scratching their heads. What the fuck is he thinking?


----------



## 3322 (Apr 22, 2022)

Everyone knows that men who fuck asian women get off to the fact that they make sounds of discomfort and scream like they are being raped. Asian women know this too which is why they make those horrific squeals and say "stop!" It's just the only way Asians and those with yellow fever can enjoy sex. If it sounds like she's consenting they just can't get into it.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 22, 2022)

Piethon said:


> Was he trying to threaten Jim with this clip? He said something like maybe it will be shown, maybe it won't, hopefully it doesn't have to devolve into that. I don't remember the exact phrasing. Pathetic. He's exposed himself again as the impotent sad thing he is.


i'm baffled that he'd play it before the event. why the fuck would you showcase a "damning" piece of evidence in your possession before it's actually showtime? now jim knows about it and can prepare a response. not very smart.


----------



## sweetstone (Apr 22, 2022)

Does Ralph think this is new info? Anyone who has followed Jim over the years has probably seen this stream. Jim himself has been joking for years that he fingered Jade on stream. 
Shows that Ralph has nothing. His great expose is his most popular stream from the GG days.


----------



## Blackwell Abyss (Apr 22, 2022)

Broken Surfer said:


> What is wrong with Meigh?


Meigh is a retarded horse faced cryptojew tranny with an addiction to lolicon. What isn't wrong is more of the question


----------



## Krokodil Konsumer (Apr 22, 2022)

Goddamn how far Ethan has fallen. Crazy how he went from a low energy alcoholic to a pill-popping crazy fuckin wigger that is accusing everyone of everything at once. I miss his old streams, but even then, his guests were more interesting than his fat ass. Only thing he contributed when Jim and other guests were holding the show together was coming in and screaming "I DISAVOW!!!!!!!" when someone said something semi-controversial. Feel like that might be one of the reasons why he has his resentment against Jim, among other things.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 22, 2022)

I think we'll get more piggy prodding on next monthly recap next week


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 22, 2022)

Ralph really is something special, I don't think I've ever seen anyone with such an ability make himself look dumb, his self immolation ability puts Chloe Sagal to shame lol.
The majority of the stuff people laugh at the Gunt for is straight from the horses mouth, so to speak.
Seriously, if you're that naive and have such a lack of self awareness, just shut the fuck up, fat boy, everytime you run that dicklicker you just make yourself look like an even bigger Gunted failure than you already did.
Ralph is such a seething, sweaty ball of rage, self hatred and resentment that his "insults" and "owns" just end up telling more about him than the  target of his hollerin'
This is all on you, Rage Pig, your fucking idiocy, degeneracy, fuck ups and failures have earned yourself a whole _board _no mere single thread is enough for the Ralphamale.
Seriously Ralph, do you ever look at yourself and wonder how the fuck it came to this?

Keep winning, champ.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Apr 22, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> A well-deserved thread.
> Ethan Ralph has no clue how to pleasure a woman, nor does he care to.
> He expects females to do all the work while he lays there like a waterbed and films himself thumbing their buttholes.
> He thinks all he has to do is utter the magic words ‘cum on my cock’ and it happens.
> ...


 Wouldn't even surprise me if his past girlfriends turns lesbian after experiencing the trauma of the Gunt. May is halfway there already.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 22, 2022)

Imagine the scene before Ralph played that clip to his dozen or so audience members. 
RageTits sitting in his moving blanket closet studio alone, replaying that clip of Jim finger banging his wife, over and over, Ralph’s trying to get his whiskey meth piggly wiggly flaccid microdick to do something and his brain can’t figure out why Jade is making those sounds. 
Amanda in the next room, trying to rest between the next menial task she’s called to perform, can hear all of it, and it doesn’t even bother her, nothing does.
Pantsu!  Get in here! Why is jade hollerin like that?
I have no idea Ethan. 
And scene.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Apr 22, 2022)

Piethon said:


> Was he trying to threaten Jim with this clip? He said something like maybe it will be shown, maybe it won't, hopefully it doesn't have to devolve into that. I don't remember the exact phrasing. Pathetic. He's exposed himself again as the impotent sad thing he is.


Trust the plan Ralphabros! A bombshell that will destroy Mr. Medicare is coming!


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 22, 2022)

I have to believe this is gayfabe. Like Ralph is really fucking stupid but there's no way his actual tactic is to accuse a guy of raping his own wife, not only with 0 proof, but when the only evidence that does exist directly refutes his claim. 

I don't know what exactly the plan would be, or why he'd do it, but this one is just too far out there to be real.


----------



## legtard respecter (Apr 22, 2022)

will this turn out to be hello jim 2.0?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 22, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I have to believe this is gayfabe. Like Ralph is really fucking stupid but there's no way his actual tactic is to accuse a guy of raping his own wife, not only with 0 proof, but when the only evidence that does exist directly refutes his claim.
> 
> I don't know what exactly the plan would be, or why he'd do it, but this one is just too far out there to be real.


Yeah he’s wearing a sweatshirt with his own mugshot for one of his DUIs that says Internet Villain on it, he’s fucking with KF as usual and loves the instant feedback from seeing new threads created by the hour. If it wasn’t entertaining it would be kind of stupid to react to his bullshit if you think about it.


----------



## Hot Dog (Apr 22, 2022)

"No in fact it's YEW who is the rapist daddy GYM!"

10 out of 10. Great projection as usual Ralph. Poor piggy just can't stop himself.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Apr 22, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> This is embarrassingly stupid and beyond low, to the point even some Gunt Guard must be sat their scratching their heads. What the fuck is he thinking?


Yeah but if ten people pretend it is true, then it is true. That is how America First works.


----------



## heathercho (Apr 22, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I have to believe this is gayfabe. Like Ralph is really fucking stupid but there's no way his actual tactic is to accuse a guy of raping his own wife, not only with 0 proof, but when the only evidence that does exist directly refutes his claim.
> 
> I don't know what exactly the plan would be, or why he'd do it, but this one is just too far out there to be real.


Ralph's brain is made up of... I'd say, 60% fat, 10% Maker's Mark and 30% metastasized Gunt.

30% low functioning sentience that's drunk on cheap, bottom shelf whisky isn't exactly capable of the kind of  thought process needed to discern anything, let alone marital rape.


----------



## Lolcow Farmer (Apr 22, 2022)

I think Ralph was getting off on those sounds Jade was making, look how many times he rewound the clip to the exact part of it where she was moaning. Big hog is jealous.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 22, 2022)

Lolcow Farmer said:


> I think Ralph was getting off on those sounds Jade was making, look how many times he rewound the clip to the exact part of it where she was moaning. Big hog is jealous.


Exactly my thought.   He listened to her cum like 30 times and got really quiet and concentrated, heavy breathing.    Perhaps Ralph is imagining himself to be Jade being fingered to climax by Jim - much like Dick Mastersimp imagines himself to be the woman while watching porn.

Reminds me of when he and Tardski tried, and failed, to bust a pedo ring on Instagram - and Ralph got all quiet and started making weird noises when they looked at 15 year old titties.

EDIT:  Fat Boy and Cokeski Review CP live on air, with Gunt getting audibly aroused


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> Exactly my thought.   He listened to her cum like 30 times and got really quiet and concentrated, heavy breathing.    Perhaps Ralph is imagining himself to be Jade being fingered to climax by Jim - much like Dick Mastersimp imagines himself to be the woman while watching porn.
> 
> Reminds me of when he and Tardski tried, and failed, to bust a pedo ring on Instagram - and Ralph got all quiet and started making weird noises when they looked at 15 year old titties.
> 
> EDIT:  Fat Boy and Cokeski Review CP live on air, with Gunt getting audibly aroused


Well, there's also the Soph clip...


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 23, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Well, there's also the Soph clip...


There's also his comments about Kyle Rittenhouse's sister
and pantsu dressed as a schoolgirl


----------



## im5!XxhO (Apr 23, 2022)

It's actually big brain by Ralph since you have to be a convicted sex offender to join the America first movement to save America, he is basically trying to groom him into joining the cause. They need him to defeat the Evil NWO and their primary agent keemstar.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 23, 2022)

im5!XxhO said:


> It's actually big brain by Ralph since you have to be a convicted sex offender to join the America first movement to save America, he is basically trying to groom him into joining the cause. They need him to defeat the Evil NWO and their primary agent keemstar.


It was remarkable seeing the closet twink Spic Faguentes stand up to the bully jerks in the New World Order, Cancer Man and Drama Gnome, and call out their high-ranking status in that organization.   These trolls bully him too much, and they got owned by Spic’s epic memes and post-ironic smirking.  

To celebrate, Twink-Boy got his ass rimmed by Baked Alaska while his army of slave catboys watching and cheered about how based it was, and how liking sex with women is gay.


----------



## Frank Cross (Apr 23, 2022)

WeWuzHeretics said:


> If I imagine for a moment that Ralph has remotely any level of forethought, I would say this accusation has a secondary intention, get Jade to respond to this in some fashion so it makes him going after her less egregious because now he's just ragging on someone who injected themselves into the situation and not him just going after someone's wife who has literally never said a word about his antics.


100% he is goading Jade into making a statement.

You _almost_ have to respect the Special Olympics-level of mental gymnastics going on in Ethan's brain:

Get hit with literal allegations of rape and sexual abuse
Believe the only reasonable response is to create a narrative of equally despicable behavior perpetrated _not by your actual accuser or even the main people promoting the allegations against you_ but by your perceived "enemy" 
Fabricate a scenario where a widely spread 8 year-old audio clip of a guy making his girlfriend cum on stream is evidence of rape
The *only* way for Jim to recover is to force his wife to address the issue publicly and deny the allegations.
Not a bad plan, you might say. Well, you might be a faggot. Ralph forgot one important detail - Jim doesn't give a fuck.


----------

